# Wether goat straining to pee



## Ridge Rock Herd (May 28, 2020)

I have 2 Nigerian dwarf wethers (just pets) who are 2 years old now. Over the past year, one of them occasionally strains to pee. When he strains, it is usually after he has peed a fair amount. He then arches his back and releases some dribbles. Sometimes he licks his penis afterwards. His pee is always a normal yellow colour. I have researched what to do with straining goats, but most situations seem to be goats who are fully blocked and in critical condition. With my goat, sometimes he can pee normally and other times he behaves as I described above, so I thought a few diet changes would do the trick.

Fresh water, hay, and a salt lick are always available to both goats. They also eat grass when I take them for walks. For grain, I used to give a quarter cup to each goat in the morning until I noticed the straining. I cut their grain down to an eighth of a cup each along with a handful of grain spread throughout the day to help guide them on walks. Both goats have the same diet, but only one is straining.

Since he has both good pees and bad pees, I thought he might get better on his own, but I realize that isn't the case and I should have taken action sooner. I really want him to be pee normally again, so I am open to any suggestions and opinions you may have.


----------



## chickens really (Jun 3, 2020)

It sounds like he is developing stones in his bladder. Stop all the grain and try grass pellets as a treat or cut up carrots.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jun 3, 2020)

@chickens really ...what type of grass pellets are you recommending?  I’m not an expert..but from what I’ve read is that alfalfa pellets are bad for wethers.  And alfalfa hay is also no5 recommendEd.  I feed mixed grasses, but I’m going to be addin* in Timothy hay as well....I’ve read that Timothy is a great alternative for wethers and bucks.

@Ridge Rock Herd ...I’ve read that water is key...to get them to drink more..you midget wan5 to offer a straight salt mineral.  I’m not typically a fan of this...I use loose minerals...but, I’ve read that if you offer the salt, it will help them to get thirsty, causing them to drink more.  As I’ve said..I’m new to goats...but I have a wethe4 and a buck who I love dearly, and I’m doing my research..for just these reasons.  I would..slowly..cut back on grain....you can’t cut out on feed all at once for goats..too radical.  But, perhaps to get them to behave on a walk, offer a carrot?  At least for now....an apple always works for my goaties!❤️🤣🐐. Good luck!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 3, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> @chickens really ...what type of grass pellets are you recommending?  I’m not an expert..but from what I’ve read is that alfalfa pellets are bad for wethers.  And alfalfa hay is also no5 recommendEd.  I feed mixed grasses, but I’m going to be addin* in Timothy hay as well....I’ve read that Timothy is a great alternative for wethers and bucks.
> 
> @Ridge Rock Herd ...I’ve read that water is key...to get them to drink more..you midget wan5 to offer a straight salt mineral.  I’m not typically a fan of this...I use loose minerals...but, I’ve read that if you offer the salt, it will help them to get thirsty, causing them to drink more.  As I’ve said..I’m new to goats...but I have a wethe4 and a buck who I love dearly, and I’m doing my research..for just these reasons.  I would..slowly..cut back on grain....you can’t cut out on feed all at once for goats..too radical.  But, perhaps to get them to behave on a walk, offer a carrot?  At least for now....an apple always works for my goaties!❤️🤣🐐. Good luck!


Hello There. I can get straight orchard grass/Timothy pellets. The ones I have now have a bit of alfalfa and grass mixed. Next bag will be the grass pellets.


----------



## Ridge Rock Herd (Jun 3, 2020)

@chickens really and @Duckfarmerpa1 
Thank you for your responses. I really appreciate your feedback! I will feed him less grain, but mix it with some carrots in the morning and use apples for the walks. ☺


----------



## chickens really (Jun 3, 2020)

Ridge Rock Herd said:


> @chickens really and @Duckfarmerpa1
> Thank you for your responses. I really appreciate your feedback! I will feed him less grain, but mix it with some carrots in the morning and use apples for the walks. ☺


I use carrots sliced or even sweet potatoes into thin chips. I only use the pellets as a treat to coax my goats back to the nighttime pen.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 3, 2020)

Are you sure that he's actually straining to pee and isn't just being a gross male goat?

Does he look like the goat in this picture from Fiasco Farm?


----------



## Ridge Rock Herd (Jun 3, 2020)

@purplequeenvt 
I'm not sure. He arches his back and dribbles out some pee rather than to spray it. Sometimes he sniffs pee and makes a funny face, but I haven't seen him try to pee on his legs or head. But I will definitely keep this in mind, so thanks.


----------



## messybun (Jun 14, 2020)

I know I’m a bit late to the party, but I have heard of this. My whether has done this since we got him over four years ago. The “funny face” is called Flemming and goats do it to get a better smell of something. I believe they do it as just a normal health check, intact males do it to check their virility. If you’re worried I would add a billy block to the rest of their minerals, it has some stuff in it to help prevent stones as well as extra minerals. My goats like the mixed berry flavor, and of course it won’t hurt your gals either.


----------



## Ridge Rock Herd (Jun 14, 2020)

@messybun 
Thanks for the reply. That’s really helpful info!


----------



## chickens really (Jun 14, 2020)

messybun said:


> I know I’m a bit late to the party, but I have heard of this. My whether has done this since we got him over four years ago. The “funny face” is called Flemming and goats do it to get a better smell of something. I believe they do it as just a normal health check, intact males do it to check their virility. If you’re worried I would add a billy block to the rest of their minerals, it has some stuff in it to help prevent stones as well as extra minerals. My goats like the mixed berry flavor, and of course it won’t hurt your gals either.


Awesome reply. I'm going to look around for that billy block stuff. 👍


----------

